# First ring mulch



## bobcajun (May 23, 2018)

Heres my first try to do a mulch ring. I like the result. (4 feet from the tree)


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks good! Based on your username are you a Cajun in Canada?


----------



## bobcajun (May 23, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Looks good! Based on your username are you a Cajun in Canada?


I'm an Acadian from New-Brunswick, Canada. So you can call me a Cajun


----------

